# Does this ever happen to you?



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Whenever I use my dremel with a steel brush, I have parts of the bristles flying all over the place. As I'm typing this, I just pulled out another bristle that was sticking in my belly. It was about an 1/8 into the skin.. I thought I felt something last night during bedtime.. One way I can decrease the flying bristles is to use only dremel brand accessories. I've found that the small wire brushes you buy at train shows are very cheaply made, and tend to disineigrate at a moderate speed. I had one stuck so deep my wife had to pull it out with a pair of needle nose pliers,lol. It was getting infected and was festering up...


----------



## Prewar Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

*Name Brand.....YOU BETCHA!!!*



flyernut said:


> Whenever I use my dremel with a steel brush, I have parts of the bristles flying all over the place. One way I can decrease the flying bristles is to use only dremel brand accessories. I've found that the small wire brushes you buy at train shows are very cheaply made.


I have found using the correct brush at the correct speed and pressure works wonders every time. Always use eye protection and wear a shop apron and never use a brush without a close visual inspection.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Prewar Pappy said:


> I have found using the correct brush at the correct speed and pressure works wonders every time. Always use eye protection and wear a shop apron and never use a brush without a close visual inspection.


Exactly correct. I never use the brushes past my first speed increment, and I wear glasses 100% of the time. A shop apron is a good idea.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## chrisallen21 (Sep 1, 2016)

Any recommendations from the veterans on what type of shop apron they use? I think denim would get very hot so something like cotton or nylon based would be better (except if using around power tools). I am guessing a couple of pockets would come in handy as well. I found this one on eBay which is sort of what I am leaning towards.








http://www.ebay.ca/itm/TILLMAN-6236BD-BLUE-COTTON-SHOP-APRON-24-x-38-/371754389691?hash=item568e49d0bb:g:6uEAAOSwzaJX9SOf&rmvSB=true


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

flyernut said:


> Does this ever happen to you?
> 
> ...infected and was festering up...


Um, no? and


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

chrisallen21 said:


> I think denim would get very hot so something like cotton or nylon based would be better


All my aprons are denim. They look like my jeans. 100% cotton.
Never noticed them as hot.

YMMV


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

flyernut said:


> Whenever I use my dremel with a steel brush, I have parts of the bristles flying all over the place. As I'm typing this, I just pulled out another bristle that was sticking in my belly. It was about an 1/8 into the skin.. I thought I felt something last night during bedtime.. One way I can decrease the flying bristles is to use only dremel brand accessories. I've found that the small wire brushes you buy at train shows are very cheaply made, and tend to disineigrate at a moderate speed. I had one stuck so deep my wife had to pull it out with a pair of needle nose pliers,lol. It was getting infected and was festering up...


I hear that! when building the roof rack for my car, I used a wire brush on my Angle grinder... Oh man! I must have pulled out 500 strands over the course of two weeks! My stomach, my knees, my arms... Ouch! Everywhere! haha


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

I get the ten for a dollar [including shipping], on ebay, and sometimes get a batch that sheds wires, a drop or two of CA in the center makes a big difference


----------

